# Where to buy Fish meds like SeaChem MetroPlex in Canada Now?



## Routhinator (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey folks,

So I found that after 5 years of being out of the fish keeping game, legislation has changed and SeaChem has been forced to pull their MetroPlex off the shelf? They stated that these can only be obtained through a vet now in Canada.. I called a vet in the phonebook to ask and they stated they only deal with mammals and birds.

Where are you guys getting your fish meds?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Great question, and one I have been wondering about. I have heard rumors that if purchased, and shipped from the US in small quantities, is getting through customs and showing up at your front door.....


----------

